
How to Be the Luckiest Person Alive, Again - fezz
https://medium.com/life-learning/how-to-be-the-luckiest-person-alive-again-662e80cd9954#.d5xxji4j3
======
pinewurst
I thought this was going to tell me how to become Eric Schmidt.

